# Läuft nicht flüssig. Welche Hardware austauschen?



## Thomeek (26. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
Ich hab gestern mal SWTOR installiert und gespielt. 
Grafikeinstellungen: Alles auf ganz niedrig. auch die ganzen grasdetails usw.
in außenwelten läuft es flüssig aber wenn ich in eine höle oder in ein gebäude gehe fängt es an zu ruckeln.

Und bei WOW ruckelts in Hauptstädten und in 25er raids. (in WoW hab ich die Grafikeinstellungen NICHT auf niedrig. Will ich auch nciht) 
Bei CPU-Z hab ich mal mein symstem rauskopiert: Was ist denn Das schlechteste teil? Was sollte ich als erstes austauschen?

 Intel Core 2 Quad Q8300 
Windows Vista Home Premium Edition SP2 (Build 6002) 
CPU Arch : 1 CPU - 4 Cores - 4 Threads
 CPU PSN : Intel Core2 Quad CPU Q8300 @ 2.50GHz
 CPU EXT : MMX, SSE (1, 2, 3, 3S, 4.1), EM64T
 CPUID : 6.7.A / Extended : 6.17
 CPU Cache : L1 : 4 x 32 / 4 x 32 KB - L2 : 2 x 2048 KB
 Core : Yorkfield (45 nm) / Stepping : R0
 Freq : 2000.27 MHz (333.38 * 6)


 MB Brand : Gigabyte
MB Model : EP31-DS3L
NB : Intel P35/G33/G31 rev 10
SB : Intel 82801GB (ICH7/R) rev A1


 GPU Type : Radeon HD 4850
DirectX Version : 11.0


 RAM : 4096 MB DDR2 Dual Channel
RAM Speed : 400.1 MHz (5:6) @ 5-5-5-18
Slot 1 : 2048MB (6400)
Slot 1 Manufacturer : COS Memory AG
Slot 2 : 2048MB (6400)
Slot 2 Manufacturer : COS Memory AG


----------



## Blut und Donner (26. Dezember 2011)

Würde mal sagen, vordergründig die Grafikkarte. Je nach Budget: GTX 460 / HD 6850 / HD 6870 / GTX 560 Ti

Deine CPU müsste eig. mit 2,5 GHz arbeiten, check das nochmal unter Last. Falls sie bei 2,0 GHz bleibt ist es kein Stromsparmechanismus sondern, höchstwarscheinlich ein Hitzeproblem.


----------



## Ogil (26. Dezember 2011)

Die erste Frage stellt sich ja direkt aufgrund der rot dargestellten Frequenz: Warum laeuft Deine 2.5GHz-CPU mit 2.0GHz? Energieoption? Wird was zu warm und sie taktet sich automatisch runter? Hast Du gezielt runtergetaktet? Ich wuerde erstmal versuchen wirklich 100% aus dem System rauszuholen bevor ich ans Aufruesten denken wuerde. Und laufen sollte SWTOR mit dem System eigentlich anstaendig.


----------



## Thomeek (26. Dezember 2011)

@ Blut und Donner: ich kenne mich da net aus. wie teste ich das unter Last? Das ist aber ein Fertig PC den ich mal vom Ready4 gekauft habe. Da dürfte doch eigentlich kein problem mit Hitze auftretetn oder?

Habe mal Swtor gestartet und da steht nun wenn es im Hintergrund läuft
Freq : 2500.36 MHz (333.38 * 7.5)

@Ogil: Ich hab keine ahnung wie man da was runtertakten kann. 

Bei den Energieoptionen habe ich Es auf "höchstleistung" gestellt und bei den erweitereten dann
Prozessorenergieverwaltung
->Minimaler Leistungszustand des Prozessors
 -> 100%
->Maximaler Leistungszustand des Prozessors
 -> 100%

falls das ne rolle spielt



Hab jetz mal im internet noch nen bisschen gesucht und irgendwas gefunden dass man EIST und C1E im Bios deaktivieren soll
Hab mal geschaut bei mir und es ist beides auf enabled. Soll ich die mal auf Disabled setzen? Kann da irgendwas passieren?


----------



## Blut und Donner (26. Dezember 2011)

Änder am besten gar nichts im BIOS. Bei einem Laien (sry, wenn ich dich als bsp. nehme) kann schnell was schief gehen. Da du jetzt richtig festgestellt hast, dass die CPU unter last mit 2,5 GHz taktet, sollten wir wieder ans aufrüsten denken. Ich würde zur GTX 460 greifen (check dein Netzteil ob das reicht, aufschrauben und die Stromstärke [A] unter 12V auf dem Sticker ablesen und hier hinschreiben) Falls der Kauf einer neuen Grafikkarte nichts brächte (ich nehm aber stark an, dass das der limitierende Faktor ist) könnte man noch daran denken deine CPU zu übertakten. Was allerdings auch nicht ohne Risiko wäre.


----------



## Thomeek (26. Dezember 2011)

400Watt wenn ich das richtig ablese. so bis 200euro wäre ich bereit für ne Graka zu zahlen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (26. Dezember 2011)

Dann würde ich ne HD 6850 nehmen. Das Netzteil würde das aushalten und du bräcuhtest keinen Adapter, da wie bei deiner auch nur ein 6pin Stecker von Nöten ist. http://gh.de/588823 wäre z.B. ne Möglichkeit.


----------



## Kyragan (26. Dezember 2011)

NE HD4850 sollte für SWTOR imo ohne weiteres taugen. So Scheiße ist die Karte nun nicht, zumal die GTX460 nicht grad Riesensprünge macht zur HD4850, die HD6850 imo auch nicht.


----------



## Blut und Donner (26. Dezember 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> NE HD4850 sollte für SWTOR imo ohne weiteres taugen. So Scheiße ist die Karte nun nicht, zumal die GTX460 nicht grad Riesensprünge macht zur HD4850, die HD6850 imo auch nicht.



Der Prozessor aber auch Kyragan^^ und genug RAM ist auch vorhanden.

Theoretisch bliebe dann nurnoch eine 10 Jahre alte / äquivalent langsamme Festplatte. Oder ein Softwareproblem.

@TE, hast du den neuesten Grafiktreiber von amd.de ?


----------



## jeef (26. Dezember 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Dann würde ich ne HD 6850 nehmen. Das Netzteil würde das aushalten und du bräcuhtest keinen Adapter, da wie bei deiner auch nur ein 6pin Stecker von Nöten ist. http://gh.de/588823 wäre z.B. ne Möglichkeit.



OC varianten bringen sogut wie keinen Unterschied
da kann er gleich ne 6870 nehmen
http://gh.de/621676

oder sich gleich bei ebay ne 5870 wegholen, welche bei der Preisspanne fast immer noch nicht vom Thron zu holen ist


----------



## Thomeek (26. Dezember 2011)

ja den neuesten Graka treiber hab ich.... wie gesagt so 200 euro darf ne graka schon kosten
Ich spiele ja auch BF 3 und dort ruckelt es manchmal auch ganzshcön. 
Ich würde halt dann nach und nach die schlechtestetn teile gegen bessere austauschen

im anderen forum hat wer gesagt das windows vista 32bit voll der müll ist und dass ich dohc auf win7 umsteigen soll


----------



## Tilhor (26. Dezember 2011)

Okay... 
Windows Vista 32bit...
Wechsel macht Sinn, Vista ist und bleibt Müll.
Du hast zwar 4GB RAM installiert, aber weil es eine 32bit Version ist werden nur 3,5GB genutzt.
Da kann es bei SWToR, Windows und ein paar anderen Prozessen (Messenger, Browser, Steam/Origin) schnell mal eng werden.

Außerdem funktionieren insgesamt alle Treiber besser mit Windows 7 was auch einen Performance Boost bedeuten könnte... Wenn auch einen sehr minimalen.


----------



## Kyragan (26. Dezember 2011)

So groß ist der Unterschied zwischen Vista 7 nicht. Ist immerhin der gleiche Kernel. Insbesondere, wenn Vista auf dem neusten Stand ist, ist es nicht weit von Win 7 entfernt. Vista ist definitiv nicht Schuld an der schwachen Performance. Ich tippe eher auf ein vollgemülltes System mit veralteten Treibern.


----------



## Tilhor (26. Dezember 2011)

Naja, Windows 7 hat ca. 10% weniger Speicherverbrauch, weniger Fehler und bessere Treiberkompatibilität.
Haber aber auch geschrieben das der Unterschied minimal gering wäre!
Thomeek meinte aber das zumindestens der Grafikkartentreiber aktuell ist.
Ich würde empfehlen, Thomeek, einmal CCleaner runterladen und einmal aufzuräumen und die Registry zu checken.


----------



## Blut und Donner (26. Dezember 2011)

Tilhor schrieb:


> Außerdem funktionieren insgesamt alle Treiber besser mit Windows 7 was auch einen Performance Boost bedeuten könnte... Wenn auch einen sehr minimalen.


So ein Quark.



Tilhor schrieb:


> Naja, Windows 7 hat ca. 10% weniger Speicherverbrauch, weniger Fehler und bessere Treiberkompatibilität.
> Haber aber auch geschrieben das der Unterschied minimal gering wäre!
> Thomeek meinte aber das zumindestens der Grafikkartentreiber aktuell ist.
> Ich würde empfehlen, Thomeek, einmal CCleaner runterladen und einmal aufzuräumen und die Registry zu checken.


Das würde ich an Stelle des TE's schön lassen. CCleaner etc. würde ich niemals eine meine Registry lassen, schon gar nicht, wenn ich keine Ahnung davon hätte. Einem Laien soetwas zu empfehlen ist schon grob fahrlässig, am Ende zerschießt er sich sein ganzes System.


----------



## Thomeek (26. Dezember 2011)

also zugemüllt ist der pc nicht. hab ihn erst ende oktober neu aufgesezt und auch alle treiber dann upgedatet


----------



## mristau (26. Dezember 2011)

Das System sollte eigentlich für WoW und SW-ToR gut ausreichen.

- Das mit den 2GHz anstatt 2,5GHz dürfte am Stromsparmechanismus liegen, weiß grad net wie das heißt, hatte ich selbst, kann man abschalten im Bios, aber solangs beim spielen hochtaktet is das auch in Ordnung.
- Vista oder Windows 7 macht auch keinen großen Unterschied, ein frisch installiertes System hat nen Unterschied von ca. 20MB beim RAM Verbrauch, das sind ca. 10% aber je mehr läuft, wird der Unterschied kleiner.
- Treiber auf neuesten Stand (nur signierte Treiber) bringen sollte etwas helfen
- Im Grafikkartentreiber die Einstellungen für Antialiasing etc.. runterschrauben auch (Problem bei SW-ToR im Moment, AntiAliasing auf 16x bringt oftmals keine Verbesserung der Grafik aber die Leistung wird trotzdem verbraucht)

Also ich würde erstmal probieren ob sich was ändert, wenn die Einstellungen optimiert sind und aktuelle Treiber drauf sind.

Danach könnte man, wenns doch nicht hilft an aufrüsten denken.


----------



## Klos1 (27. Dezember 2011)

Ehrlich gesagt, sofern es direkt nur für Star Wars sein soll, würde ich noch etwas warten. Das Spiel läuft im Moment mancherorts einfach beschissen. Liegt nicht an der Hardware, sondern am Spiel.
In der Stadt gehen selbst bei meiner GTX560TI oft die Frames erheblich runter. Mit meiner GTX260 im Zweitrechner bin ich gestern in der Stadt mit mageren 10-15 FPS rumgelaufen. Auch beim Kämpfen, wenn mal viele Leute (ca. 10-15) um einen rumstehen und auch am kämpfen sind, bricht die Engine oft total ein.

Die haben da, was Performance angeht, noch einiges an Arbeit vor sich. Im offiziellen Forum siehst du auch welche mit Über-Quadcore und GTX580, die teilweise massive FPS-Einbrüche haben.
Auch das englische Forum ist voll mit solchen Threads.

Selbst wenn du dir also ne neue Graka vom Schlage GTX560TI kaufst, für welche deine CPU eh ein bisschen zu langsam wäre, so hast du keine Garantie, dass Star Wars anschließend jederzeit flüssig läuft.


----------



## OldboyX (27. Dezember 2011)

Scheint sich also doch zu bewahrheiten, was man schon aus der Alpha gehört hat:

Die Engine ist nicht für größerer Ansammlungen an Spielern optimiert, sondern für Solo- und Kleingruppenspiel.


----------



## Kyragan (27. Dezember 2011)

Doof, bei nem MASSIVELY Multiplayer Online Role-Playing Game. :X


----------



## Konov (28. Dezember 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Doof, bei nem MASSIVELY Multiplayer Online Role-Playing Game. :X



Tja, Name ist hier scheinbar schon lange nicht mehr Programm.


----------

